# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Biom, vegetal cyborg, Still Human, Paris, Franse

## Airicist

Developer - Still Human

"Biom, the first vegetal cyborg" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2015 Matthias Schmitt presents Gaia and Biom

Published on Jan 12, 2016

----------

